

ShowHN: Hacker-News inspired forum - stevekemp

Simple.  Minimal.<p>The code is written in Perl, and Redis is used for storage.<p>Code:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;skx&#x2F;gathering&#x2F;<p>Demo site:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;spam-box.co.uk&#x2F;
======
ioddly
Props for using Redis. I've been hacking on a project that uses Redis only and
it's been an enjoyable experience.

I have to agree with mean anonymous comment guys that the interface could use
some work, though. Too much whitespace, and I personally don't care for the
grey background.

~~~
stevekemp
The layout is the hardest part for me - but yes I agree it needs work.

I've killed the whitespace in the index and reset it to black on white for the
moment. I'll have to work on the layout some more over the next couple of
days.

Redis is very pleasant to use..

------
labpdx
Clickable: [http://spam-box.co.uk/](http://spam-box.co.uk/)

------
dougbarrett
Is there a way to combine tags? Similar to how on reddit I can do
/r/webdev+golang?

~~~
stevekemp
This is now possible.

[http://forum.spam-box.co.uk/tag/gui,bug](http://forum.spam-
box.co.uk/tag/gui,bug)

